
NearlyFreeSpeech.NET introduces Server Pools for Web Applications - SlyShy
http://blog.nearlyfreespeech.net/2010/04/03/pools-arbitrary-http-servers-resource-reservation-and-scalability/
======
adelevie
I've used NFS for a simple Wordpress blog (php + mysql) for about 2 years.
They've been pretty reliable and cheap.

I'm glad they now support Rails apps.

